# What is this weed?



## sharkpunch (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Can you help me *identify *what type of weed this is and it would be great if you have any ideas on how I could *control *it?

*Lawn: *Buffalo
*Location:* Sydney, Australia​
​


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The leaf looks like japanese stiltgrass. I don't know if it is common in australia.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

That looks like basketgrass to me.

http://blogs.ifas.ufl.edu/polkco/2018/09/28/basketgrass-a-common-landscape-weed/


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I thought it was stiltgrass too, but it doesn't have a white vein in the middle of the leaf. Looks similar though. 
Stiltgrass is an annual. Are you on a pre emergent plan?


----------

